# Crazed Humping Maniac!!



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I am so annoyed. Cole is 9 months old soon and he has always humped here and there but I have always told him "No! Down" He would hump our Doberman, Bella...but she would always put him in his place and now he never does it to her. 

I've read about this and some articles said it was dominance, which is what I always thought...sexual, and other articles said itbis purely excitement and arrousal!

Well, this brings me to the latest...

Ealier tonight, we were at the park and he was running and playing as usual. I was walking back and forth, sometimes running to keep him moving.After about five minutes, he started jumping up on me, grabbing my baggy jacket sleeves (which I think is another obsession or something) andbiting me. He wouldn't stop. I kept saying "No! Stop!, NO BITING!" SO, I am at the park with my off leash dog, looking incredibly stupid and now he starts humping my leg and body from any angle he could. I would push him off. I told him to sit. He did, fortunately for about 30 seconds and I said "Okay, go run!" (usually he would) and instead he proceeded to jump, bite and hump!

I was so annoyed. I tried sitting on the floor, sometimes he will sit down next to me and relax. Of course, he didn't, I just made it easier for him to basically MOUNT me. Part of me was laughing thinking how ridiculous I must have looked and the other part was steaming mad and wanting to cry cuz his teeth are so sharp!

I put his leash on him, going to cut the visit extremely short and while walking he was biting the leash! He was out of control. I began to walk to where I was meeting my mom with Bella!Once he saw them he was just snapped right out of it and they played fine. 

I know if I would have kept walking he would have just stopped eventually, but we had to leave the park, so it was stupid. He as been so well behaved in general the passed few weeks and he even heeled at the prk off leash for about 20 seconds.!! 

What the heck happened?! And why DOES he hump me when hes playing? Or anyone for that matter?



Thanks for the replies if any!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If he EVER humps you he should be immediately made to stop. No yelling, no pushing, just clip on his leash and walk. Make him walk at a heel for at least 10-15 minutes. If he starts biting the leash, put him in a down and if he won't go down step on the leash right by his collar. He might fight it for a bit but if you are patient he will give in and lie down. Your pup is pushing his boundaries and you have to be careful because it can either get worse or better depending on how you react.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes! That's what makes me so angry because he has pushed his boundaries since I got him at five months! He was a terror and came a long way since then but there are still random days he decides to be a complete punk! I have trained with him extensively so to still feel undermined at times is very frustrating, no matter how patient and consistent I know I am! I appreciate your suggestion and will absolutely try those things. I should have put the leash on him sooner and made him walk. Ugh...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Random question, but have you considered hunting training? It would give your pup a great energy outlet and let him use his natural drive in better ways than humping/biting you. 

I hope he's also getting enough exercise. When Riley is under-exercised, she tends to act out and be jumpy/mouthy.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yea, I had considered hunting training actually because I had read it helps your bond become stronger since its all about working together. 

As far as the exercise, it took me a while to figure out what his exact exercise needs are. I was actually OVER exercising him when zi first got him because he would end up being over tired which was an absolute nightmare! The zoomies times 10.

He usually can play or run for about an hour or two in the evening and hes well behaved till the next day around the same time. Like I said, hes been very well behaved. I felt like he calmed down a ton in the passed two weeks. And then, I could tell he wanted to go, so I took him earlier than usually and he was obsessed with biting my sleeves and then the humping. 

He will actually lay in the grass and be lazy! He does this often, but I can usually get another five or ten min out of him. Then I know hes completely exhausted. 

After 5 min of normalcy he was that way...it was just weird.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Read more good training books. Work harder on thinking like a dog.

Read "A Dog's Purpose" and "Ceasar's Way".

A pack leader - You - will not allow a pack member to hump them. 

Are you your Cole's friend or Cole's pack leader? At 9 months old, your dog needs a leader.

Hope that doesn't sound too harsh.

I remember Bailey testing me at that age. We went into tough hunt training and lots of on leash walks. It wasn't easy. A strong-willed male will test you. A weak- willed dog is easier. A good Hungarian Pointer is a strong-willed animal.

RBD


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh rac, I totally sympathise because h is exactly the same and it's so embarrassing when your normally well behaved dog turns into a monster, jumping, humping and biting!! 

I tend to do what threefsh said and put him back on his lead until he calms down. If you get upset with him (believe me I know it's difficult not to sometimes ) it will just wind him up more. 

Another thing which has really helped is varying where I take him for walks. If we take h to a forest he is much happier as there are lots of places for him to explore. If we take him round the local field there's not so much there, he gets bored then his attention turns to my leg !!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

It must be the teenage years as my 9 mnth old is the same. He doesn't try to hump us but my poor old Dane is always the target. When Boris was younger I used the Pet Protector (a can that sprays compressed air) with the word "NO" this worked very well.

Now I only have to say "No" and he stops right a way.

Boris starts his first gundog training session this weekend so it will be interesting to see if the training helps enforces the pack leader point.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Redbirddog, no wasnt harsh, I need advice. Lol the problem with that is I have read SO much on how to be pack leader and have done everything I have read. My family lets him on the furniture, so that is the only thing (which I think is terribly important). That is why I am so frustrated. I thought if I learned everything, put in the training with him, it would go my way. Care about the outcome, put work in, it will.be what I want. I thought it was, but clearly no. 

I am def not his friend, I honestly was starting to feel like I didn't have a relationship with him BC I was constantly putting him in his place. My mom kept saying "He is VERY willfull." He fights us so much. He does NOT give up when he thinks he is right. He used to act like a biting maniac all day, everyday and my mom tried holding him down once. It was a good 15 min of him squirming, pushing with his feet and biting and he STILL didn't stop.

Maybe you guys are right and I will look into hunting training. If like redbirddog says, willfull makes a good hunting dog. I posted about it, but there were no replies. He doesn't point, he chases things. Idk. 

Hbomb, yes ugh, so frustrating. I feel like I have put so much into this dog day in and day out, diligently making sure every mmove zi make shows him I the boss. When I am harder with him, he is dangerous. I thought we were making progress. 

Hotmishief, Yes, I was hoping that if I was consistent with his training he would pull through his adolescence. I read alllllll about dog stages and what to expect, etc. I have never had so much trouble with a dog. I wanted a sweet, affection, loyal Vizsla. :/. Again, I feel like I have done so much reading I am almost an expert lol, but we are regressing again. I know THAT is also a part of their teenage years, so I will stick with it and hope he will grow into the dog I want him to be. He is obsessed with me, so I know he has it in him to want to please me. I would love to hear how your 9 month old gets along! Good luck, this is one of the hardest things I have ever done.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Nevergiveup, sorry to hear. that must have been the quite the sight for anyone else at the park 

I obviously don't you know, or Cole, but from a few things I've read that you have posted, and from my own experience, it sounds like maybe he's testing you because you're not being firm enough with him (which was my problem back when my Flynn started pushing his limits with me). I hope I haven't offended you - I'm only making this assumption based on what you've written in other posts as well so I may be off-base.

Regardless, I would definitely take threefrsh's advice. You have to be really firm and take charge. No laughing when he's disrespectful (tempting as that may be). Cole won't be mad at you for it - he'll respect you. It was amazing to me how much better adjusted my dog became when I started giving him a lot more discipline and tough love. We still cuddle and he's still (and always will be) my baby, but I had to learn to take a much harder line with him, which may also be what you need to do.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Flynnandlunasmom, yes. Being firm is definitely the way to go. This is what happened. When I first got him, I was my normal self. Nurturing and loving on him...so happy to have my dog. Then he bit me and everything changed. I became a tyrant. I did NOT feel bad for him. I did NOT cuddle him. I became a totally different person. I was on him constantly. Every second of my day was telling him "No.", Taking him for exercise and feeding him. I was exhausted, but I knew basically bullying the bully back, giving him his own medicine was what he needed. I didn't feel.mean whatsoever and wasnt afraid of him hating me. I knew he would love me in the end for being his leader. He would look to me for everything. 

When I would march over to him and be firm, he would show his teeth. I would say"No!" and he would jump up and bite me. I tried doing "The Touch", that Cesar does. Showing him that he can't touch me BC i WILL touch him back! He would just go crazy. The spray bottle was the only thing that seemed to snap him out of it. And then I would make him sit. Try to channel his energy into things he had learned. This went on for two.months, non stop. He just recently started to listen to "No" to where I dont have to get up to forcibly remove him.

My mom suggested that we try a softer approach. She suggested that he may feel attacked when we come at him and that is why he is still biting. (he viciously bit my arm the first week i had him) and had attacked me on multiple occasions. So, I was willing to try it and sure enough when we would approach him, instead of immediately showing his teeth he would roll over on his back and let us take whatever he had or make him get up or whatever.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like your pup is hitting the terrible teens.
He is going to push your buttons and find out just what limits he can get by with. 
Being calm, fair,staying in controll and consistent will get you past this point. The good news is if handled correctly it doesn't last for too long. If my memory serves me well, your pup will start acting like the well behaved pup again in a month or two.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

NGU,

I'd invest a few hundred dollars having Cole evaluated by a "dog professional" if he was my dog. In a good 30 minute session with a knowledgeable *hunting breed* professional a plan for the teenage years can be established. Check with your local Vizsla club on who they might recommend.

They do grow mostly out of it. Bailey now at four+ years is past that stage. Now his new thing is to chew holes in MY clothes. This just started a couple months ago. So far six shirts and two pairs of pants have nice chewed holes in them. Why??? I have NO IDEA. None of my wife's clothes or other items. Just clothing that has my scent. Figure that one. Never read that behavior in a book. 

They will baffle us all their lives apparently. 

RBD


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So, now I am thinking I should switch my posture and attitude BACK to being the disciplinarian and hope it doesn't mess him up. This is why I get confused ya know? I just didn't want him to attack me. Now, he spits stuff out when I walk to him, like he trusts me. 

I hold his food bowl, while he eats and stuff, I make him sit before he does anything. I make him sit when he gets too rowdy. He does it. I feel like he knows what I expect if him, but he still tests me. Ugh!

So Flynnandlunasmom, yes you are def right. But,now I hope you understand a bit from where I am coming from. Cuz, I know from what I have posted it did seem like I was catering to him and his bad behavior! NOT what I wanted. I am desperate for change so I will go back to keeping him under total control at all times with the right attitude and posture.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks you guys, so much. 

TexasRed, that is exactly the kind of advice that kept me going with him in the beginning. I came on this forum looking for answers and most people proclaimed that they grow out of the bratty, pushy, monster behavior, if you stay on them. Thanks! *sigh of relief* It has to work.

RBD, I think evaluating him would do so much to help me learn his personality a bit. It would help me learn what I can do, to help him through this time in his life. I had no idea owning a dog could be so complicated haha! Glad to hear Baily has grown out of behaviors but is adapting new ones to keep you on your toes! Holes in clothes would be incredibly annoying. What is your plan for dealing with that? If there is one...I would love to hear! <3 You always have great things to say.

Thanks again everyone. Stick with it. Be firm. This too shall pass.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

NeverGiveUpRAC
Owning a V that will bite is a tough job. I own one. What worked best was training him Place and being able to send him there from any room in the house. Here, Sit and Give for anything that he had in his mouth that was off limits. Yes you have to be firm with this type of dog but you also have to be fair. Being a bully does not work with a V. If you man handle him you will be met with teeth every time. He is going to get larger, stronger, faster and his bites will become nastier. My problem dog is a good member of the family now, but I always keep a watchful eye for any signs of regression.
I second RBDs advice.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

TexasRed, that's what I learned about being a "bully" towards him! It just made things worse. I read these dogs are sensitive to begin with so I guess I am not sure...let me ask you...

In the theory of being firm when he shows teeth, what am zi supposed to do? At the moment, I make him move and say "No" (Gosh I am sick of typing that lol). If he shows teeth and I challenge him with "No" and try moving him, he SOMETIMES will bite me the whole way to timeout, the only thing that seems to confine his rant.

The times he attacked me he was resource guarding, either found something bad or eating something off the counter. When I walked up to him and said no, he would start to eat faster and when I would grab the item (calm and assertive) he would attack. He was defensive, protecting what he had. That was when we switched to the trade method. Here's a treat now back away from what you have. It seemed to work.

This is my first Vizsla, my first dog that bit me or even showed teeth to me. He's a good boy with all the work I've put into him.You are RIGHT, a biting Vizsla is a LOT of work. Gosh, I did not expect to have this problem with a Vizsla. I was obsessed with getting one because of their sweet, non aggressive temperament. 

He has taught me a lot though and zi suppose THAT is what the REAL plan was from the start. Thank you God for giving me the challenge that is, Cole.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I am sorry for your troubles. I sympathize, having had similar issues with ym oldest V. 

You way want to consider a behaviorist?

Ours told us that him rolling over on his back when you come over is not a good thing. He's manipulating you.

You have to do what is best for you. But, with a dog who has bitten you, I do not think taking a softer approach is a good idea at all. He doesn't think you're being "nicer". He equates that to weaker.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

PS - I do understand where you're coming from. I just now had a chance to read your latest post.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Also, to be clear, I'm totally not suggesting being a bully. Just being firm and not letting him manipulate him. I never yell at Flynn or bully him but I do posture (puff up my chest a bit and give him a firm, deep voice command).


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I will contact a behaviorist.

See, I always thought showing his belly meant submission to me. I always thought that. What a brat! 

This is why its so confusing to me. In one breath, I should be firm and in another I am being too firm and making it escalate. 

Between trying to show him he can trust me and I am the boss...it has been a difficult task.

Can I be possible he is dominant AND fearful aggressive??


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

if I tell Cole to sit and he doesn't I stand on my tiptoes and lift up my chin, shoulders back and he does it without me saying it again. I def understand the "Firm Position" and I LOVE it. It doesn't work however, when he is in his crazed mindset.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dog wore a lead in the house, along with a dominate dog collar. Never leave him unsupervised with a slip collar on. That way I didn't have to put my hands on him to have him comply. I also have snake boots that I wear for hunting and wore them. They came in handy. I could have him follow a command without being bitten. Its easier to stay calm when your not in pain. No matter what he tried I would just enforce the command in a normal tone.
My dog is hunt trained and all commands were transferred to ecollar enforcement.
Yes your pup can be dominant and be a fear bitter.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

TexasRed, you are my hero right now! Lol Yes, it is SO hard to stay calm when you are in pain...I try so hard to recollect myself, take a deep breath and begin again because I know when I myself am getting too heated.

I also kept Cole on a leash inside for the first two months for that same reason. It worked soo well! I thought he was ready to be off the leash inside...but I guess not.

I've read some about the ecollar and have been interested so maybe I will look into it. Thanks again!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Then, I believe he is both dominant AND fear aggressive. That's why the line between firm and showing who is boss and teaching there is nothing to be afraid of is so challenging. 

What a great experience this will be to look back on when I am older. Right now, its a nightmare!

Also, Bella and Scooter our other dogs respond to me being firm so I know I can do it. I just need to remain calm. That is my challenge.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

The fact that you care so much and recognize that this could escalate and want to make it better are all good signs that you're doing right by Cole. I do think a behaviorist can help. It may cost a bit, but it will be worth it for your peace of mind. 

Also, for what it's worth, we were told our guy bit/snapped out of fear aggression too - but this was also evident because he has issues with (some) other dogs too.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you flynnandlunasmom! I really do care and want him so badly to be an obedient,loving trustworthy dog! I'm glad it shows cuz I can come off a little annoyed and disappointed about him and I am lol but my love for him and hope for a wonderful relationship overthrows anything else!! <3 <3 I love Vizslas!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

NGUR,

We have had similar issues with our guy and he is 3.5. He's never bitten me but he has shown teeth when we have tried to take a bully stick away from him.
In our case HE thinks he is dominant but he really is a big suck. He has lashed out at other dogs but on quick correction by me or my girlfriend and he comes back to us sulking, ears down and tail wagging.
BE the boss, don't take his sh1t. He has challenged me on many, many occasions because he gets confused. 
For us I find that if we calm down and become firm and assertive he will get the point. If not then WE escalate it to where WE see fit. If he tries to escalate it I just literally laugh at him and NEVER back down. He then gets confused.."Why isn't he backing away?" is the look he gives me. Then I jsut grab him by the collar as fast as I can and drop him on his side and hold him there.
Remember, this is what works for our dog and the advice you are getting is what works for everybody else's dog and might not work with yours.
For us I know that he can get like this especially if it's been a miserable day and he hasn't been out for some good exercise. 
Has this been the case for you as well?
Just a thought.

Good luck.

harry


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Crazed Humping Maniac!!*



NeverGiveUpRAC said:


> TexasRed, you are my hero right now! Lol Yes, it is SO hard to stay calm when you are in pain...I try so hard to recollect myself, take a deep breath and begin again because I know when I myself am getting too heated.
> 
> I also kept Cole on a leash inside for the first two months for that same reason. It worked soo well! I thought he was ready to be off the leash inside...but I guess not.
> 
> I've read some about the ecollar and have been interested so maybe I will look into it. Thanks again!


I had similar issues with Kauzy when he was younger to the point that I had to wear my ice climbing gloves whenever I was working/training with him. Then I got an e collar and started gun training him and he quickly transformed. The e collar worked wonders for us. He still uses it when we hunt, but now I only beep him as he has no need for the shock. Its more of a communication tool for while were working now


----------



## Racer (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't been on here for a while but ran across this thread ... interesting stuff. 

My boy is almost 1 right now and he really hasn't tested me as much as I expected. He's a very confident dog and definitely holds his own against other dogs ... even GSDs and pits. The daycare people say he is quite the handful and dominant. He is stubborn and actually was quite overwhelming for me initially. I like to think we now have an "agreement". He definitely responds very differently to me vs. other people (ie. he typically blows off other people ... unless they have food).

As he is my first dog, everything I say should be taken with a grain of salt.

A couple of things I think that were incredibly helpful in getting to this agreement. 

In puppy training, we learned handling exercises. The instructor said it was about the dog building trust in you (ie. you're not going to hurt him/her) and that there are times they have no choice and it is better just to ride out the storm. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/handling-gentling has an example of one of the exercises we did. Another variation of this was him laying on the side. Note this isn't an alpha roll. Here are other videos that are pretty good. 

http://www.perfectpaws.com/video/puppy_biting2.html
http://www.perfectpaws.com/video/puppy_biting3.html

Mind you, much easier when they are a pup. We were taught to also say "settle" if they were struggle too much as we held them down. As a byproduct, if he's bad, I can say "settle" and he'll go into a down position and wait. Or if he's really bad, which is incredibly rare, I actually quickly pick him up and tell him to settle.

The other thing is impulse control. He gets the NILF treatment with lots of reinforcement on impulse control daily. Which includes a down stay ranging from 1-5+ min every meal I feed him with the food bowl right at his paws. Admittedly I actually use that time to take care of some things around the apartment, since it means I know where he is and isn't doing something he shouldn't .

I sort of think working on the impulse control with the dog is one of the best way to reinforce to them you are the pack leader.

Oh yeah. Lots and lots of praise in the end so they know it was all worth it!

Please bear in mind it has taken months and firm consistency to get to this point. And we are still working on it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You will learn to read Coles body language over time. It will help you and him both. Start watching now and you should be able to pick up on small changes before he is in bite mode. It will give you the time you need to give him a command and redirect him. It maybe a tightening of the skin/muscles , eyes squinted, or ears back. Licking of the lips is also a sign that a dog is uncomfortable with what is happening.
These dogs are a work in progress. I would expect him to try to push the limits again sometime between 15 months and 2 years old.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D We turned into a game.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds like Elroy! I literally had to carry him about a half mile from the fields to the car one time because he wouldn't stop going after me, tore my arms to shreds, people everywhere, I was completely embarrassed. I believe I posted about that incident on here. It was a frustrating first year with him after rescuing him at 3 months old. I told my wife many times that it was over, we were getting rid of him. He wore a leash around the house for the first year as well. All I can say is patience and deep breathing are the key. Stay consistent and firm and you'll get through it. I never thought we would, but now at 1 1/2, Elroy finally turned the corner. He still has his moments when he's under exercised or not getting enough attention, but we no longer feel scared or that he will get totally out of control. We give a down or bed command as soon as he gets that look in his eye or bounce in his step and it seems to prevent it from escalating. Good luck and keep us posted.

PS: Since it's a rainy day today and I just said we turned the corner, I'm sure he'll be waiting at home for me ready for a major freak out!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our 7 month old boy is EXACTLY the same. He absolutely loves to jump on me to hump any chance he gets and then he nibbles while he does it. I wouldn't say he bites because he's never been agressive but I just think he likes to nibble when he's in the mood  I'm extremely irritated with his behavior as he only does it to me and does not do it to my boyfriend, however, he listens to me a lot better than he listens to my boyfriend. I've started to meet his humping with a quick push off, a "NO!" and then a time out. He's quickly understanding that mom means business and I'm sick of his antics. We're making progress but clearly he is testing me.

I have also noticed that if I press my cheek to his cheek while facing him he gets all sorts of riled up and then immiately tries to mount me. It's something that I've done to him since he was a pup but suddenly he's responding differently. I've stopped doing it but any reason why he may react that way?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

DougandKate, maybe Elroy and Cole are related  lol such brats! Yea, I have gone through, "We have to get rid of him" a million times. I never do, cuz I never want to give up. Sooo happy to hear it got better for you! Gosh, this is so tough. Its funny because yes, he has those awful moments where he just has a crazed outburst, exercised or not but THEN he has his other moments where he gets something right... It makes me proud. I will not give up no matter how much he makes me want to scream 8)

KB87, same here, my boy listens to me better than anyone, but tests be more too! He hates timeout so I will be keeping that in my training regimen. My neighbor is "You think he understands timeout?" I was like..."Ummmm, YES!" lol 

As far as your rubbing his cheek and you get humped...I think that's where the humping motivation comes in. I've read numerous places that it is dominance and sexual but on the other hand it can be pure excitement (my boy does it when I run and play tag with him,sometimes) and just boys not knowing how to control themselves. I think I am dealing with all of the above but it is slowly fazing out, so I think the same will happen for everyone if they at consistent! Man, such trouble makers we have! <3


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Racer, thanks for the links!!! I love reading anything I can get my hands on to learn about this!!

Crazy Kian, I feel the same, that my boy gets confused. Like he might be fighting feelings within himself to rebel and he knows he should listen but his teenage brain is thinking "You can't tell me what to do!" then when it's over he comes cautiously around with tail between, excise me half tail, between his legs and sad eyes. I know he has it in him to have respect. Gah...this is clearly going to be a lonnnnggg road. 

dmak, I really think I need gloves. Duh, I dont know why I didn't stick with my oven mit hand!! Haha it helps me to know so many of you had or are having similar problems! Thanks! If you could, I am curious how to go about gun training him? If you have any tips pm me? Or maybe I will post another topic of the matter! <3


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Not gun training, hunting training,*

I dont have a gun. 

8). :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our boy is intact and humping is... well part of life. Sam humps my leg only after his dinner. He eats only once a day, anyway. I turned it into a game. He tries to hump my leg and I reach over and turn him around... we face each other and play wrestle for a while... then, I make him "SIT" and fetch toys... Sooooo much fun, I look forward to humping time  

I read about the dominance issue but who cares.. our 14 week old spaniel mix humped Sam's neck once (19 month old V) ... that was way dominant and the boy just let it pass. 

In any case, if humping gets way out of hand, I would not hesitate to correct the boy sharply. In most cases a loud NO or OFF is more than enough for our V.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OMG.... Out of context, 

Crazy K. I find your comment terribly insulting. 

Erased my profile


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> OMG.... Out of context,


That reminds me. The first U.S. Presidential Debate is tonight.

ctober 2, 2012

Presidential Debates - mark your calendars:
Between President Obama and Governor Mitt Romney
1. Wednesday, October 3, 2012 at 6:00 PM (PT) in Denver, Colorado
2. Tuesday, October 16, 2012 at 6:00 PM (PT) in Hempstead, New York
3. Tuesday, October 22, 2012 at 6:00 PM (PT) in Boca Raton, Florida

Between Vice President Joe Biden and Congressman Paul Ryan
Only one debate: Thursday, October 11, 2012 at 6:00 PM (PT) in Danville, Kentucky


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

datacan said:


> OMG.... Out of context,
> 
> Crazy K. I find your comment terribly insulting.
> 
> Erased my profile


Well, it was meant as a joke, that's why I used those winky faces.
Sorry you feel insulted.

I guess the internet is serious business. 

Don't worry, message was deleted.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Crazy said:


> datacan said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.... Out of context,
> ...


Goodness guys...are you serious? For real...it is so hard to tell on the internet!! ???


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"Angles fly because they take themselves lightly."


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Great action shot rbd


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> "Angles fly because they take themselves lightly."


Light enough to walk on water.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Love it. I'm going to have to start remembering the camera when we go into the woods. I'm photo jealous right now


----------

